
A Mysterious Database Exposed 200M Americans' Personal Info - 100-xyz
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/a-mysterious-database-exposed-200-million-americans-personal-info
======
java-man
Previous [lack of] discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22641500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22641500)

